# First attempt at home grooming



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Here he is. He has a couple spots on his chest that are thinner than the rest of him but no one but us sees him anyways. I didnt know what to do with the face area so I just left it and I need to get the hair on the bottom of his feet but that's for another day. At least he isn't so shaggy now. He was really good! Remember, this was my very first try and the clippers are just cheap ones. His hair isn't as choppy looking as the picture makes it look. I think it's the lighting in the room. It looks better in real.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good for you Kathy. . . . so proud of you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Good for you Kathy. . . . so proud of you!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Sandi. I wish he looked better but it sure made me realize how much I appreciate my groomer!!!! I don't know how to do his face and head. Right now his head looks too big for his body. 😕


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

oh he is so cute,


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

You did a great job! He is so cute!

I've been grooming Milo for 10 years now and still make errors all the time!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree w/Orla---they don't have to be perfect. Good is good enough. I always remind Dwt how much money I am saving him & how much stress I am saving my two by self-grooming. I go to the groomer once (max twice) a year & ok, she does a much better job than I do---but that is her profession & I am ok w/that. Keep it up & you will soon be so confident!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I also do not do everything on one day---it is too stressful both for pups & for me. It takes a good week to wash, dry, groom & cut nails so I just plan on that w/two.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Kathy, I am so proud of you! You conquered your fears and did an amazing job! I am also glad to read Piper was so cooperative - Great team work. Big hug coming your way! 🐶 🐾 🌺

I also join in on not doing all of Abellas grooming in one day. It makes it so much easier on her and me to stretch it out over a couple days.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

How do I cut his face hair. I don't know what to use or how to do it. His head looks big.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It depends on what you want. I cut Kitzi's side up to the ear at an angle---getting shorter as I get to the ear & sort of squared off at the bottom. Then I gather the hair at the bottom of the chin & cut it short & round out the muzzle. I just sort of snip at it until I like how it looks---leave it for a while & come back to "fix" any mistakes. I like his a bit shorter as he gets food in his beard when he eats! I sometimes use the large clipper on his face & finish w/scissors & a blending scissor.


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

He looks good to me. I did my first one on Kobe bc the groomer aid he had to have his shots before she could take him. He was disappearing in all his hair. Then with all this Covid-19 I’ve just been trimming him up here and there. I can’t wait to get him done professionally.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

My groomer told me to hold their chin hair so they don't move so much. It does help. I have also started to give Guinevere a small treat almost everyday after she lets me trim some of her face. Even if its just 2 snips then she goes crazy w me telling her she was a good girl and gets her treat. I ONLY use round tip scissors. her face is not cut very short as I am still nervous and just have to be happy with what she lets me do. Now that summer is coming I have tried to cut her hair shorter, even though I love it longer. Yes be very careful w the skin where their belly and legs meet. I have round tip curved scissors for that area and just try and put my finger between the skin and my scissors. It does take a lot of practice but the stress and not knowing whats going on at the groomer scares me. Plus the cost..
You can ask a groomer any questions, my sister is one in another state so fortunately she gave me nice scissors and clippers. Try and get a quiet clipper. I think the brand Wahl? my son in law has that one.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

starry said:


> My groomer told me to hold their chin hair so they don't move so much. It does help. I have also started to give Guinevere a small treat almost everyday after she lets me trim some of her face. Even if its just 2 snips then she goes crazy w me telling her she was a good girl and gets her treat. I ONLY use round tip scissors. her face is not cut very short as I am still nervous and just have to be happy with what she lets me do. Now that summer is coming I have tried to cut her hair shorter, even though I love it longer. Yes be very careful w the skin where their belly and legs meet. I have round tip curved scissors for that area and just try and put my finger between the skin and my scissors. It does take a lot of practice but the stress and not knowing whats going on at the groomer scares me. Plus the cost..
> You can ask a groomer any questions, my sister is one in another state so fortunately she gave me nice scissors and clippers. Try and get a quiet clipper. I think the brand Wahl? my son in law has that one.


Instead of forcibly holding their chin hair, invest in a professional quality grooming table with arm and leash.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Please be careful w/the leash on the table---try & put it around the tummy. I am more & more convinced that some dogs get collapsing trachea at the groomers. Kitzi has it from his heart pressing on the trachea but in my group lots of dogs w/out heart issues have it. I have asked my groomer not to use it on the neck.


----------



## Luckymommy (Apr 18, 2021)

pippersmom said:


> Here he is. He has a couple spots on his chest that are thinner than the rest of him but no one but us sees him anyways. I didnt know what to do with the face area so I just left it and I need to get the hair on the bottom of his feet but that's for another day. At least he isn't so shaggy now. He was really good! Remember, this was my very first try and the clippers are just cheap ones. His hair isn't as choppy looking as the picture makes it look. I think it's the lighting in the room. It looks better in real.
> View attachment 274338


He is darling. You did a great job. How is he at getting bathed and blow dry


----------

